# [AMD64 X2] Plante n'importe quand !!!

## MaKKrO

Salut.

Bon voila, j'ai un server avec MB WinFast NF4UK8AA, chispet Nvidia, CPU AMD64 X2 3700+, 4 Go de RAM, 2 HDD 250Go SATA

J'ai de gros soucis pour installer gentoo... autrement dis, je peux pas, ca plante

Des que je boot sur le live CD, de temps en temps je peux aller jusqu'au bout, de temps en temps non, il freeze n'importe quand... 

Quand je rÃ©ussi a booter, je construit mon Raid1, je mount le tout mais des que j'arrive au tar -xvjf du stage1, il me untar quelque dossier, puis freeze encore et la a chaque fois !!!

Est ce que quelqu'un a une idÃ©e d'ou ca pourrait venir ? 

Y'a t'il quelque chose a faire de spÃ©cial pour un CPU dual core ????????

Merci de votre aide !

----------

## mic006fr

A mon avis c'est un problème matériel. Tu n'as pas overclocké ?

Fais également un Memtest pour vérifier la mémoire.

----------

## kernelsensei

Euh, un plantage aléatoire c'est souvent hardware ...

Au hasard, t'as checké ta ram ? Il y a un memtest sur le liveCD gentoo non ?

EDIT: Grillé ^^;

----------

## MrCoYoTe

Hello en effet je suis du même avis ce genre de problème est en général hardware.

Essaie de tester ta ram et vérifie les temps de ton proc.

Pour faire tout ces test je te conseille www.ultimatebootcd.com c'est un cd bootable ou il y a plein d'utilitaires pour checker ta config

----------

## Pachacamac

t'as pris le bon livecd ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

oué bon ok ---->[] brr fait froid dehors...

----------

## MaKKrO

Merci de vos réponses, 

je check ca de suite et vous tiens au courant !

Pr le live CD, jpense que le AMD64 ca le fait non ??????   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Pachacamac

yeap ça le fait.

----------

## Adrien

 *MaKKrO wrote:*   

> Y'a t'il quelque chose a faire de spÃ©cial pour un CPU dual core ????????
> 
> Merci de votre aide !

 

Il me semble que t'as le choix entre plusieurs noyaux quand tu bootes sur le CD, t'as bien pris un noyau smp?

----------

## MaKKrO

ben non justement, j'avais lu ca, et au boot, j'ai essayé smp mais ca marche pas, j'ai le choix entre gentoo, gentoo-nofb et memtest86.

Comment je fais pour ce boot sur smp ?????

PS : je suis en train de testé la RAM (que c long...   :Mad:  )

----------

## Pachacamac

t'as plusieurs modes pour tester la ram. plus ou moins long...

----------

## MaKKrO

merci du suspens...   :Laughing: 

c'est a dire ???

EDIT : j'arrete pas de google pour trouver quelque chose a propos de ce SMP.

A priori (c ptetre pas vrai), ca serai dispo sur les version 2004.0 !

Est ce que quelqu'un sait ou je peux trouver ca, je trouve pas moi !!!!

merci bcp !

----------

## MaKKrO

ca fait 19h que le memtest tourne

je vais pleuré la !!!   :Exclamation: 

----------

## kernelsensei

euh si t'as pas d'erreur au bout de 19H tu peux l'arrêter hein ...  :Wink:  Car il ne s'arrêtera pas de par lui même, memtest tourne en boucle !

Donc ça n'a pas l'air d'être la ram ...

----------

## MaKKrO

Ok... je   :Arrow:   :Arrow:   :Arrow: 

Bref, autres idées ???

----------

## marvin rouge

Surveille la température, ça peut être critique. Pas de ventilo encrassé ? 

Rien dans les logs ? Est-ce que tu peux mettre un serveur ssh et y avoir accès pas une autre machine ?

----------

## MaKKrO

La machine est toute neuve, donc pas de ventilo encrassé

le CPU est a 33°C...  (preque froid !)

Dans quel log je pourrai voir qq chose ???

Autrement oui je peux le ssh, quand il veut bien booter jusqu'au bout !

je ne sais pas quoi faire...

juste le truc du boot sur le smp, comment je peux faire ca svp !!!!!!!

----------

## Enlight

 *MaKKrO wrote:*   

> ca fait 19h que le memtest tourne
> 
> je vais pleuré la !!!  

 

Et pas une once de rouge à l'écran, on est d'accords?

----------

## MaKKrO

Oui, rien du tout

ca a bouclé 14 fois (je l'ai laissé tourné dans la nuit) sans aucune erreur !!!

----------

## Enlight

Peut être le cd qui et foireux... tu avais vérifié le md5 en le téléchargeant, tu as essayé de le regraver en diminuant la vitesse? Sinon faudra aussi tester le CPU.

----------

## MaKKrO

J'ai 3 CD : le 2005.0, le 2005.1 et le 2005.1-r1, qui fonctionne parce que utilisé pour d'autre install !!!

Comment testé le CPU ???

Mais je demande si ca vient pas de Gentoo, si il ne me faut pas une autre version avec un X2 !

Enfin je c pas... mais eclairé moi s'il vous plait sur le boot SMP !

----------

## yoyo

D'après Le manuel Gentoo, les noyaux "gentoo" et "gentoo-nofb" sont des noyaux 2.6 qui supportent les machines multiprocesseurs (source : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/2005.1/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=2#doc_chap3).

Le support SMP est donc bien pris en charge.

Teste les différentes options de ce noyau, notamment "acpi=off" et "noapic" séparément et simultanément.

Normalement, une fois booté, un "cat /proc/cpuinfo" devrait de renvoyer 2 processeurs (0 et 1).

Enjoy !

----------

## ryo-san

lut

je crois pas que cela  vienne  du noyau , je viens de regarder le manuel :

```

 Noyau     Description

gentoo    Un noyau 2.6 qui supporte les machines multiprocesseurs

```

fait toujours un 

```

uname -a

```

sur le kernel du cd mais apparement y 'a autre chose.

les options a passer au noyau sont en bas de cette page

PS: grille !   :Very Happy: Last edited by ryo-san on Tue Jan 17, 2006 4:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MaKKrO

Ok merci, je vais essayer ca...

mais mon pb c'est qu'il ne boot pas tout le temps, voir jamais jusqu'au bout...

souvent ca plante avant, et jamais au meme endroit !!!

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> D'après Le manuel Gentoo, les noyaux "gentoo" et "gentoo-nofb" sont des noyaux 2.6 qui supportent les machines multiprocesseurs (source : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/2005.1/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=2#doc_chap3).
> 
> Le support SMP est donc bien pris en charge.
> 
> 

 

Ouai mais...

ca veut dire que y'a plus l'histoire de booter sur le kernel smp ?????//

Je vous tiens au courant

----------

## ultrabug

 *MaKKrO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ouai mais...
> 
> ca veut dire que y'a plus l'histoire de booter sur le kernel smp ?????//
> ...

 

oui  :Smile: 

----------

## MaKKrO

voila ce que ca donne : 

```
livecd ~ # uname -a

Linux livecd 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Sun Nov 13 20:03:23 UTC 2005 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

```

livecd ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 35

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 2009.298

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3d now pni lahf_lm cmp_legacy

bogomips        : 3981.31

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 35

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 2009.298

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3d now pni lahf_lm cmp_legacy

bogomips        : 4014.08

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp

```

Si ca peut vous aidez, et m'aider par la suite !!!!!

Merci

----------

## MaKKrO

Et voila, mais quel galere serieux !!!!!!!!

Ca avait pour une fois reussi a booter jusqu'au bout, d'ou mon post d avant mais ca a encore planter !

J'ai juste faire le fdisk sur sda, sans le raid pour voir mais que dal...

ca a plante au mkresierfs /dev/sda3

je vais essayer avec sdb si il veut bien rebooter, vois si c'est pas le dur !

----------

## MaKKrO

Bon ba voila, ca a planter aussi sur le tar du stage1 sur le sdb !!!

Mamaaaannnnnn     :Sad: 

----------

## tmasscool

A mon avis c'est du au smp. 

J'avais des plantages aléatoires sur mon P4 HT quand l'hypertreading était activé. Pour m'en débarasser j'ai du me résigner à supprimer l'ht.  :Sad: 

Et ça ressemble vachement au problème que j'avais moi...

A mon avis le noyau linux ne gère pas encore tout à fait correctement le smp. Ou en tout cas des bugs subsistent.

----------

## MaKKrO

Ba je sais pas trop si je dois continuer l'informatique....... lool

J'ai viré les 4 barrettes de RAM de 1Go qu'il y a avait pour les remplacer par une de 512...

Déja il a booté 2 fois plus vite...

je suis en train de construire de RAID, donc j'ai un peu le temps... j'avais déja réussi a faire ca avant et ca avait planté au tar du stage 1.

Donc ne pas crier victoire trop vite, mais ca me semble mieux !!!

Merci memtest86 et ses 19h de test dans le zef !

Je vous tiens au courant !

----------

## Trevoke

Ceci dit, kernel_sensei t'a dit qu'il y a plusieurs facons de configurer memtest. Par defaut, il ne fait pas tous les tests... (mais en general, les erreurs apparaissent avec la config de defaut).

Hmm, 4 barrettes de RAM de 1 Go? je me demande si le kernel du liveCD a le support pour high memory  :Smile: 

----------

## MaKKrO

Bon ba désolé de t'avoir importuné memtest86 !!!

le tar du stage1 freeze avec 4Go de RAM mais passe tres bien avec 3Go... alors que c'est bien marqué jusqu'a 4 Go sur cette CM de m*****

En tout cas merci a tous ceux qui m'ont aidé !!!

bisous !   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Bisou a toi aussi, mais un seul, je suis moins effusif    :Very Happy: 

Tu as fait des tests pour voir si n'importe quelles trois barrettes marchent?  :Smile: 

----------

## MaKKrO

Oui, j'ai testé les 4 barrettes toutes seules et tout se passe bien...

J'ai donc remis les 4 et hop... Freeeezzzzz

J'en ai mis que 3 et la ca roule, enfin ca a l'air, croisons les doigts !!!

----------

